

The Startup Con Man - erratic
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-startup-con-man-2010-6

======
viggity
DinglePharb? Are you fucking kidding me? Anyone who believes that a company
named DINGLEPHARB is successful deserves to be conned. Further proof that a
fool and his money are easily separated.

